# Amazon search functions down and other issues



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is having some problems today. The search function is definitely busted and some other links have not worked for me--like clicking on an author name to see the author page.

http://downdetector.com/status/amazon


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . . is the point to report it at that link?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Happily, Amazon UK seems to be working OK - so we're throwing a party over here in Blighty till you Yanks get yours fixed.  

I'll bring the booze - can someone ask telracs to bring the chocolate....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . is the point to report it at that link?


Not necessarily...just a link that had some info about it. I haven't found anything on Amazon's site. I'd report it to Amazon CS if I were going to report it anywhere.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Happily, Amazon UK seems to be working OK - so we're throwing a party over here in Blighty till you Yanks get yours fixed.
> 
> I'll bring the booze - can someone ask telracs to bring the chocolate....


I've got some cookies!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's one of the error messages I've received. This was from doing a search. (The page didn't load properly, either, some of the graphics didn't load).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's one of the error messages I've received. This was from doing a search. (The page didn't load properly, either, some of the graphics didn't load).


I got a similar page when I did a search. Another time it just basically hung up . . . .

Fortunately, the help pages seem to be working fine, and I've had no problem accessing my existing library . . . . and there seems to be no problem buying once you do get to a book page -- so if, for example -- you click directly on a recommended book/item on your home page.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It seems to mostly be searching, but I got errors trying to follow links from Amazon's daily Kindle book email as well as following links on some of the pages that did load.  Off to do other stuff and try Amazon again lately.  It's amazing how much I search on Amazon's site - didn't realize it until everything I searched for bombed...
But like Ann said, it seems like my Wish Lists and cart are working just fine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, direct links work fine.  Anything that remotely taps into Amazon's search function seems to be down--like author pages.  If you click on an author's name to go to the author's Amazon page, you also get an error message.

Just tried a search for a book and got the error, so still happening!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just tried again and had fewer errors this time around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, the things I've tried before seem to be working now...


----------

